# Liquid oral steroid without using alcohol



## irish_sd (Mar 29, 2015)

I am looking for an easy recipe for liquid oral steroids with out using alcohol.
I have seen a bunch of them and seem easy enough, but they generally use 190 grain alcohol.
I am a recovered alcoholic. I haven't had a drink in over 6 years.
So any taste of alcohol could set me off down a bad path.
What could I use instead of grain alcohol. What percentages. And how could I make it taste decent.
Thanks for the help.

Looking for anadrol, dbol, anavar type recipes.


----------



## irish_sd (Mar 30, 2015)

Saw something  about  using Ora plus or Ora sweet.
Would I just by he Ora plus/ sweet as the carrier?

And would I heat the raw and the solution like I do with injectable oils, to get a clear solution?


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 30, 2015)

Have you seen this one? 

Methocel is good for creating suspensions. This is the recipe for 50mg/ml. Change it as you see fit. MAke sure to use 100ml containers as you need space for the suspension to mix when you shake it.

Example for approx 50mg/ml

40ml liquid

13.36 (14) ml hot water (70c)

0.4g methocel (1% of the total - 40ml - 1g of water = 1ml)

mix well

then add 26.72 (27)ml (cold water) mix to create the vehicle Fridge for 3-4 hours

then add 2g anavar powder Mix

This creates around 50mg/ml (not taking into account the displacement from anavar)

You can potentially add 38ml of liquid and 2ml of alcohol to keep the suspension more sterile.


----------



## greggy (Mar 30, 2015)

Capping may be the best way.  Tried the oraplus and sweet.  Really good tasting but rather on the pricey side.  But then capping is time consuming.  
On a side note,  congrats on you being sober for 6 years.


----------



## greggy (Mar 30, 2015)

I use 80% vegetable  glycerin and 20% alcohol.  But I've never tried 100% glycerin.  I'll try it in a bit and see how it mixes and holds in suspension. But I believe it'll be too thick.  The alcohol thins it out also.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 30, 2015)

I also remember basskiller saying pure glycerin works.  I'll see if I can dig up the post.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 30, 2015)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-discussion/33451-liquid-orals-contain-**-alcohol**.html


----------



## sodzl (Mar 30, 2015)

What about a mixture of glycerin and peg300


----------



## irish_sd (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank guys! 
Good looking out! Got some good ideas from your stuff.
Thanks.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 31, 2015)

Keep us posted on how it turns out


----------



## Tren (Apr 9, 2015)

irish_sd said:


> I am looking for an easy recipe for liquid oral steroids with out using alcohol.
> I have seen a bunch of them and seem easy enough, but they generally use 190 grain alcohol.
> I am a recovered alcoholic. I haven't had a drink in over 6 years.
> So any taste of alcohol could set me off down a bad path.
> ...



Grats on 6 years, bro. Always a great thing to see people make decisions in their lives that reflect the life they desire to have rather than the ones that are trapping them in the life they're trying to escape.
Obviously, it's a big enough thing that you don't want to take the risk of even an ML of alcohol, so you also might just look at making them into injectables. Drol, dbol, and var will all convert nicely


----------



## irish_sd (Apr 9, 2015)

Tren said:


> Grats on 6 years, bro. Always a great thing to see people make decisions in their lives that reflect the life they desire to have rather than the ones that are trapping them in the life they're trying to escape.
> Obviously, it's a big enough thing that you don't want to take the risk of even an ML of alcohol, so you also might just look at making them into injectables. Drol, dbol, and var will all convert nicely



yES BRO!
I have been messing around with dbol and anadrol injectable.
Dbol seems easy, but anadrol at 50mg is a biatch for me.
The damn stuff is so hard to get to hold.
Anything full proof for anadrol?
And will dbol hold at 50mg pretty easy?
Recipes?
Thanks!!


----------



## yaskyypower (Apr 21, 2015)

I have micro scales, so i can weight 100mg of e.g. dianabol easily.
than I split it. ang again every 50mg twice. 25mg dossage is perfect one.
I take this under the tongue.
What the difference of using the raw powder or mixing this with PEG 300 + 190 proof grain alkohol?

Hope I'm not doing some shit?

But my logic says me, the active substance is the raw powder itself. so, why not just take the raw powder under the tongue??? like many of other drugs e.g. for heart desease.

And under the tounge is more better than taking it orally into stomach, I took this way also pills of dianabol 10mg. stuff goes direct into limfa and make liver not so many damages as direct contact via stomach.


Another thing for specialiests:
My question is, could I use PEG 600 instead fo PEG 300 in recipies with PEG?

e.g.
WINSTROL
Powder: per 1 gram of Stanozlol
Produces: Highest concentration made – 25mg/ml

Requirements:

1 gram of Stanozlol
1 beaker for holding the volume of liquids
7.8ml of PEG 300
31.2ml of 190 Proof Grain Alochol


----------

